# 11 mẹo mát xa cho bé sơ sinh được thoải mái nhất



## ngoclan (12/8/19)

Với những lời khuyên đơn giản về massage cho trẻ sơ sinh sau đây hy vọng sẽ hộ trợ mẹ làm dịu đi sự căng thẳng và quấy khóc của trẻ.
Đừng bao giờ đánh giá thấp hiệu quả của những động tác mát-xa đối với trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ. "Massage làm giảm sự cáu kỉnh và giúp em bé ngủ ngon hơn ", Tiffany Field, Tiến sĩ, Giám đốc Viện Nghiên cứu Touch tại Đại học Y Miami, nói.​Những động tác mát-xa còn hỗ trợ bố mẹ phát hiện ra những vùng ưa thích mà em bé thích được chạm đến trên cơ thể, vì vậy đừng ngại ngần gì mà không sử dụng những kỹ thuật đơn giản này để tìm ra điểm ngọt ngào của em bé.

*Những động tác matxa cơ bản cho trẻ sơ sinh:*

*



*

Bắt đầu matxa bên dưới xương sườn, xoa bóp bụng bé theo chuyển động tròn trùng theo chiều kim đồng hồ. (Phương pháp này giúp bé dễ dàng tiêu hoá hơn, đặc biệt còn có khả năng phòng chống và trị táo bón cho trẻ)
Sau khi tắm cho bé là thời gian lý tưởng để matxa. Thời điểm này trẻ đang trần truồng, và làn da của trẻ vẫn còn ẩm – đây là thời điểm hoàn hảo để thoa dầu hoặc kem dưỡng da.
Đặt dầu hoặc kem dưỡng da trong lòng bàn tay của bạn và chà xát hai bàn tay với nhau, làm ấm kem dưỡng da và bàn tay của bạn - và bắt đầu những động tác massage giúp bé cảm thấy thoải mái và thú vị.
Sử dụng toàn bộ bàn tay của bạn, nhẹ nhàng xoa bóp từ bàn chên trẻ lên chân, thực hiện động tác co duỗi chân và đầu gối của bé, giúp chân trẻ thẳng ra từng ngày, hạn chế hiện tượng chân vòng kiềng khi lớn.
Vuốt ve từng ngón chân và sử dụng chuyển động tròn để xoa bóp gót chân thật nhẹ nhàng bằng ngón tay cái của mẹ.







_*Lưu ý thao tác thật chậm và nhịp nhàng khi mát xa cho bé.*_

*Những động tác mát-xa nâng cao hơn dành cho trẻ sơ sinh:*
Đặt em bé nằm sấp, thực hiện các động matxa nhẹ nhàng xung quanh đầu, cổ, lưng và chân theo chiều từ phải sang. Nhẹ nhàng vuốt vai và lưng của trẻ, sau đó xoa bóp những khu vực này bằng đầu ngón tay bởi những chuyển động tròn nhỏ. Cẩn thận không ấn mạnh vào cột sống của em bé.
Thực hiện thao tác xoa tròn với ngón giữa và ngón tay cái quanh cánh tay của bé. Vuốt ve vùng nách và sau đó di chuyển dọc theo cánh tay. Hãy thật nhẹ nhành với vị ở khuỷu tay, bởi lẽ đây là một khu vực siêu nhạy cảm trên vùng cơ thể của trẻ.
Hãy tham khảo những loại dầu matxa em bé trên thị trường với thương hiệu và xuất xứ rõ ràng, đặc biệt là phải phù hợp và an toàn cho làn da của trẻ.







Bắt đầu thao tác matxa tại vùng trán, vuốt ve trán, thái dương và đáy sọ. Di chuyển đến lông mày và mí mắt, mũi, má, xung quanh miệng, và sau đó là tai và các khu vực xung quanh, sau đó đến các bộ phận phía dưới.

Matxa là hành trình quan trọng và cần thiết (tuy không phải là điều bắt buộc) cho trẻ sơ sinh để giúp bé thư giãn cơ thể, đặc biệt matxa có thể góp phần quan trọng trong việc phòng chóng và điều trị các nguy cơ mắc bệnh về đường ruột của trẻ, hỗ trợ con tiêu hoá tốt và dễ dàng hơn.
Luôn theo dõi chuyên mục góc dành cho bé, để cập nhật những thông tin nuôi dạy và chăm sóc trẻ mới nhất, ngay bây giờ nhé.


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (14/8/19)

bé nhà mình nay đc 28 tháng. Có cần massage k ạ

Dịch vụ chú hề chú hề bong bóng chú hề hoạt náo thuê ảo thuật gia


----------



## ngoclan (23/8/19)

nguyễn văn tâm nói:


> bé nhà mình nay đc 28 tháng. Có cần massage k ạ
> 
> Dịch vụ chú hề chú hề bong bóng chú hề hoạt náo thuê ảo thuật gia


dạ masage cho trẻ là rất tốt, bé mới sinh ra vài tháng đã có thể massage cho trẻ được rồi ạ.
Có nhiều bài massage giúp sương của trẻ cứng cáp và phát triển tốt nữa ạ


----------

